
AngularJS directives for Twitter's bootstrap - eranation
http://angular-ui.github.com/bootstrap/
======
pkozlowski_os
Just wanted to comment that all the directives from <http://angular-
ui.github.com/bootstrap/> are native AngularJS directives. They don't require
_any_ 3rd party JavaScript dependency (jQuery, bootstrap's JS etc.). Just take
Angular, 5kB library (minified, gzipped) and you are ready to go!

On top of this all those directives are fully customizable as (almost) no DOM
manipulation happens in directives, markup is extracted to separate templates:
<https://github.com/angular-ui/bootstrap/tree/master/template>

~~~
lukifer
Am I missing something? Angular contains its own "jQuery Lite", and appears to
be about 30kb gzipped.

Still, it's neat that no additional JS is required.

~~~
pkozlowski_os
Actually jqLite has 2.36kB when minified / gzipped, check this for more
details:
[https://plus.google.com/104744871076396904202/posts/EgjErc6N...](https://plus.google.com/104744871076396904202/posts/EgjErc6NdrD)

This is over 13x less as compared to full jQuery (1.9.x):
<http://mathiasbynens.be/demo/jquery-size>

so at the end of the day this might be a substantial difference.

